# String nach Zeichenfolge durchsuchen



## masmin (25. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe wiedermal ein kleines Problem. Ich habe ein HTML-Dokument, welches ich nach einem bestimmten Token durchsuchen will. Mit StringTokenizer gehe ich nun jeden Token durch und wandle ihn in einen String um. Nun möchte ich jeden dieser einzelnen Strings nach einer bestimmten Zeichenkette durchsuchen, z.B.:

der Token/String heißt: 234aaa56eg

die Zeichenfolge, welche sich in diesem Token/String befindet und nach welcher ich suche lautet: aaa

Wenn nun also ein Token/String mit dieser Zeichenfolge gefunden wird möchte ich, dass er mir angezeigt wird.

Wie kann ich nun also einen String nach einer bestimmten Zeichenfolge, welche sich in ihm drin befindet, durchsuchen?

Grüße
masmin


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. März 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
String str = "123aaa3367";
		int pos = -1;
		if ((pos = str.indexOf("aaa")) >= 0) {
			System.out.println("gefunden an pos: " + pos);
		}
```
Gruß Tom


----------



## masmin (25. März 2005)

Riesen Dank Tom. Es klappt


----------



## Fischi247 (14. Juni 2005)

Seit Java 1.5 gibt es zusätzlich die folgende Option zum Durchsuchen von Strings:


if (str.contains("aaa"))
{
     System.out.println("Suche erfolgreich!");
}


Das wollte ich nur mal hinzufügen, falls mal wieder jemand sucht.


----------



## no_ahnung (20. Juli 2007)

hmm, 
ich habe da mal ne frage zu:

ich habe per StringTokenizer eine Java-Datei zerlegt, als Trennzeichen habe ich ein Semikolon genommen, nun möchte ich nach bestimmten teilen sichen z.B. nach *package*, oder *public static String* wenn ich eins oder beides gefunden habe möchte als Ergebnis die ganze Zeile in einen String speichern oder wenn nicht ein none.

Kämpfe als absoluter  schon einige Tage mit den Problem


----------



## no_ahnung (20. Juli 2007)

Habe folgende Lösung erarbeitet:


```
while (liste.hasMoreTokens()) 
							{
								// Lese Befehl ein
								String tmp ="";
								tmp=liste.nextToken();
								int p = tmp.indexOf("ackage");
								if ( p  >= 1) {
                                                   p_name=tmp;
									}
								int m = tmp.indexOf("modulid =");
								if ( m  >= 15) {
						m_name=tmp;
									}
							}
```


----------

